
Show HN: Game Play of video game I'm working on - felipemnoa
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXi268AzvFA
======
dgivney
I love the flight path modeling on those planes. So awesome to see it banking
into the turns at such an early stage in development. It reminds me of games I
used to build. I can tell you've put a lot of work in so far, keep it up
man!..

What are you building it in?

I was so excited to see AA gun go off and then BOOM, tennis ball comes out!..
;)

~~~
felipemnoa
Thanks! I'm building it in Java. Using Java allows me to deploy it in Android
with virtually no changes.

------
borplk
Nice to see something like this on Show HN. Well done.

What is it made with?

~~~
felipemnoa
Thank You. Using just Eclipse, Java and OpenGL.

